# How do I keep the gate closed?



## soarwitheagles (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Ok, we have nearly finished installing lots of fencing and also lots of gates.

I am not sure how to install a gate latch or hardware to shut the gates...

I am including a pic of one of the gates.

Does anyone know of specific hardware I can purchase to latch the gates shut?  I prefer to not drill holes through the tubing if at all possible.

I realize some gates have a piece of metal welded on them for a chain.  Is there any other way to attach a gate latch?

Thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 4, 2016)

We have this and I LOVE it!

http://surelatch.com/gate-latches/7-lockable-two-way-latch-and-pin.html


----------



## chiques chicks (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm both lazy and cheap. I do this.
 

I the gate only swings in, intentionally. The post acts as a so when the animals push against it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2016)

I love our sure latch! We are going to get a few more. Some will be the one way latch.

@chiques chicks  we did that for years and it is awful! Bringing hay in and then trying to chain it back up while goats dogs chickens etc are all right there is terrible. 

It also makes it so much easier when there is an issue. When there is an emergency I don't have time to mess with a dag-gone stupid chain.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 4, 2016)

what @Southern by choice says, but I still use chains many places and I hate them. There are some flat back latches you can buy; like dog kennels use and then part of the latch goes on the wood post. But it will only work it the gate and post are the correct distance apart.


----------



## secuono (Jun 4, 2016)

I just use a chain and heavy duty clip on mine. Use two, at top and at bottom, for gates that swing both ways.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> I'm both lazy and cheap. I do this.
> View attachment 18609
> 
> I the gate only swings in, intentionally. The post acts as a so when the animals push against it.


Me too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2016)

@Baymule  LOL you wouldn't if you had 20-30 spoiled rotten goats climbing on you. 

For us it has made a big difference. I think we use our gates more than most. I am fanatical about spotless water buckets so I don't use a trough. I use  5-2 gallon buckets and 1-5 gallon bucket just for the front field that has 3 dogs and 10 milkers. Scrubbed daily with soap and bleach. Filled and changed out every two hours... Each field has at least 4 of these buckets... that is alot of in and out with hands full. 
Add to that bringing in hay 2x day, chaff 1xday & milking 2x day... feeding dogs 1x day... then just time with goats and dogs...

I hated the chain so much I would just climb over have the time or lower buckets over the top etc. Such a pain.

I am into making things easier and faster. 

Except for water buckets 

I waited toooooo long to get the latches. I can honestly say it was some of the best $$ ever spent.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2016)

You should be a sales person for the latches....... now I have to try one, then two.....you see where this is going? BTW, I use buckets for sheep water too.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 5, 2016)

I use auto waterers and a toilet brush. With 40 goats in the 110° days of summer I would have to live out there if I used buckets. Only the kidding pens have buckets. But I still hate the chains


----------



## soarwitheagles (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you everyone for sharing your ideas and suggestions.

I immediately ordered two different versions.  Hope to try them this week!

Sure beats tying/untying the hay nylon string/bungee cord 3-4 times a day!

I will test one from Amazon, the other from a farm store.

http://www.amazon.com/Co-Line-Locka...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Thanks again!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 5, 2016)

I use chains, too, with a slightly different 'latch'.  I can open or close it one-handed, even with gloves on.





Because my fence is electric, I have a short section of board fence adjacent to the gate, so I don't get shocked every time I open and close a gate!  It also gives me a good place to put the water tub.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 5, 2016)

@norseofcourse ...my goats would unlatch that in a heartbeat. But on gates where there are no goats I think I might try those.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok... cuz I LOVE  my latch. 

I need to order 3 of the one ways.
This is the 2 way

I still need to drill through that center hole for extra safety. I do like that I can also clip it . 

 



We just ordered ours right from the company... doesn't seem like amazon has any price difference.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 6, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing your ideas and suggestions.
> 
> I immediately ordered two different versions.  Hope to try them this week!
> 
> ...


     An animal rubbing an itch on the gate will cause the clamp to rotate and then the gate will open.  I would heartily recommend that you screw in a self tapping screw on the gate clmp part in it's middle and into the gate metal.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 6, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> An animal rubbing an itch on the gate will cause the clamp to rotate and then the gate will open.  I would heartily recommend that you screw in a self tapping screw on the gate clmp part in it's middle and into the gate metal.


yep, that is what we have to do with every gate and you are 100% right- it Will happen.

our LGD's have broken more gates and latches from hitting the gates. Not all our dogs are people friendly.  Nothing worse than that latch swinging and bam there goes the gate.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 6, 2016)

we just latch ours with a chain too.. but we have a Tpost and then a gate and the gate is attached to a wooden post. Would those latches work with a Tpost? It doesn't look like it   I know that the chain on our gate is a pain and in this heat and being shorter I have to reach over the gate an always burn or tear up my arm on the fence


----------



## soarwitheagles (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone for sharing your ideas and suggestions.

Wow, this BYH is a wonderful community of people.  Being a city slicker and knowing next to nothing about any type of farming or ranching, I have learned so much from people here.

Most of what I have learned I wouldn't have been able to figure out in hundreds of years!

Awesome group of people here!

Thanks again and I would like to say a special thanks for all who took the time and effort to post pictures of the various types of latches, the pros and cons of these latches, and what they look like.

I am posting a pic of the first gate latch I have ever installed and it works like a charm!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing your ideas and suggestions.
> 
> Wow, this BYH is a wonderful community of people.  Being a city slicker and knowing next to nothing about any type of farming or ranching, I have learned so much from people here.
> 
> ...



Don't you love it!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

Make sure you drill and put a set screw through that hole on the gate side clasp. That will keep the whole clasp from turning if pressure is placed against the gate.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 9, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing your ideas and suggestions.
> 
> Wow, this BYH is a wonderful community of people.  Being a city slicker and knowing next to nothing about any type of farming or ranching, I have learned so much from people here.
> 
> ...


Good job Soar...  by installing the latch with the two bolts above and below the gate's cross member NO self driling screw in the middle of the latch is needed.  If ou would have installed the latch eather above or below the cross bar... YES you would have to put a screw in.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 9, 2016)

Good eye there Boss! I wasn't paying close enough attention!


----------



## soarwitheagles (Jun 10, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Don't you love it!



Yes, I do!  Sure beats spending 30+ seconds tying and untying the hay nylon string every time!



Latestarter said:


> Make sure you drill and put a set screw through that hole on the gate side clasp. That will keep the whole clasp from turning if pressure is placed against the gate.



Thanks LS.  I wanted to avoid having to drill a hole in the cattle panel if at all possible, but I see your point.



Bossroo said:


> Good job Soar...  by installing the latch with the two bolts above and below the gate's cross member NO self driling screw in the middle of the latch is needed.  If ou would have installed the latch eather above or below the cross bar... YES you would have to put a screw in.



Um, not so sure about that...I think the latch could still swivel if a large animal bumped into it.



Latestarter said:


> Good eye there Boss! I wasn't paying close enough attention!



I am thinking I may drill a hole from both sides, then install a bolt, aviation lock nut, with two washers...

We cannot afford the sheep escaping...


----------

